# New guy web site



## Beaner2u (Jan 9, 2014)

Hello, 

My name is Roger and I am a Gravely fan. I live in North East Ohio, Ashtabula, and I can help with old two wheeler problems any users are having.

These are my two snow bunnies, a '58 LI-8 and a '70 C10A









I have a few others, including a completely restored 1958 LI with a 185 30" mower deck for sale, $650.









Roger Beno


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Roger, good to have you here. Some nice looking machines you have there! I'm sure the gang over at the "Gravely" section are going to be looking forward to chatting about their machines with you.


----------



## Fluid (Nov 28, 2013)

Hello beaner2u, You have some nice Gravely's. I don't know anything about 2 wheel Gravely's other then they look cool and tough. Your Gravely's most have gotten a good workout so far this year. Is that a 38" snow cannon on 58 LI-8?


----------



## Beaner2u (Jan 9, 2014)

Fluid, 

That is only a 26, it has dug me out a couple of times in the last month. I put the MA210 on the C10A this winter and I am having a heck of a time keeping snow off of the neighbors house.

Roger,


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome Roger.
Chime right in anytime.


----------



## sunn300t (Feb 16, 2014)

i put up a thread about a car coil on an Li i was wondering if it was possible also do you know how to tell the year by serial number/model number mine is a sr do you know when they started making tractors with sr in the number it means southern reigon


----------



## sunn300t (Feb 16, 2014)

ive got one more question is the small square plug on the rear of the engine near the bottom the trycock that you fill your oil to or just the drain plug mine dosent have the plug on the axle and i just want to make sure it isnt overfull i think my model no. is sr7584


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Roger. Lots of good information here and sounds like you will be able to help as well. You have some very nice looking Gravelys!!!


----------



## Beaner2u (Jan 9, 2014)

"ive got one more question is the small square plug on the rear of the engine near the bottom the trycock that you fill your oil to or just the drain plug mine dosent have the plug on the axle and i just want to make sure it isnt overfull i think my model no. is sr7584"

The small square plug under the oil pump is used during an oil change to drain the wet sump of early engines. Up until the introduction of the high volume oil pump, all Gravely engines had wet sumps where oil remained in the engine cases. The wet sump carried over for a while with the high pressure oil pump but then the front engine case was driller to drain oil back into the chassis.

Your SR7584 is a 1960 unit according to the records, 

http://gravelytractorclub.org/images/PDFs/SerialNumber.pdf

As you can see, the Southern Region started production in 1957.

The bottom left axle housing bolt should be the drain plug for a 1960 tractor. You probably do not have an oil dipstick, there should be a trycock in front of the right axle housing on the chassis, if you only find a pipe plug then someone has replaced the trycock. It is very hard to over fill a Gravely chassis, it would take more than five quarts. That is about how much oil it takes when oil starts coming out of a level tractor with no attachment on the advance casting. Even if oil stayed in the engine cases it would not hurt anything, all Gravely engines used to have wet sumps.

Roger,


----------



## sunn300t (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks for some reason I thought it
Was a 66 but I'm glad to hear its a 60
Anyway thanks.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..Roger.. I plan to buy a Gravely with the bush hog attachment here pretty soon.


----------

